# Boiler trouble....



## SidewalkProphet (Jul 25, 2004)

My dad is having boiler trouble and asked me to post on here incase anyone can help. The problem is that his water heater pilot light is on but it doesn't fire or heat the water?!?!

:sigh:


----------



## grumpygit (Oct 28, 2006)

It could be a cut out switch. (these are normally found on the control panel and need pushing in to reset.)
Or it could be a problem with the thermostat. (try adjusting the thermostat and see if it clicks on and off.)


----------



## speedster123 (Oct 18, 2006)

most likely the gas valve or thermal coupling. 
the problem is, i dont know how to test either, the cheaper way would be to try the thermal coupling first, about ten bucks.

but usually, if the pilot light stays on, the thermal coupling is ok.

another consideration would be the age of the gas heater. if a gas valve is over $100, which it is, a new heater is two and change. it might be time to replace the unit.


----------



## Tumbleweed36 (May 14, 2005)

I would bet on the thermalcoupler. Through the years, have had a few of those die and the symptoms are like you describe. An easy and cheap fix most of the time.


----------



## Bluemm (Apr 26, 2007)

If the pilot is lit, the thermocouple is good. The pilot valve would close if the thermocouple sensed no heat or was bad. The problem is probably in the thermostat/temp probe or the gas valve itself.


----------

